# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Polilla

## HUESITO

Una instantanea de una polilla sobre mi pantalon.
La foto no es buena pero la belleza del dibujo de sus alas, sorprende.


imagen jpg

Un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-may-2015),frfmfrfm (02-ago-2015),Jonasino (06-may-2015),Los terrines (06-may-2015)

----------

